

Google+ Community For Postmortems - clay
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/115136140203018391796

======
evalapply
Quite fascinating.

There obviously isn't a lot of content in there at the moment but it is food
for thought - we spend a lot of time glorifying failure but not enough time
quantifying it and learning from it. While learning from success is more
useful, if we had a fuller picture of what causes businesses to fail as well
as succeed, it might help us do some legitimate inference work rather than the
anecdotal guesswork that happens these days.

